# Thought this was sad and funny...



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

Some of you may know of my story and some may not. If you dare, you can catch up here...http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/17719-could-someone-explain-fog.html. 

Anyways, I ran into a mutual friend of ours from church and she told me that her and my ex are not really friends any more due to some kinda situation surrounding some guy.

While this was some unsolicited info, I thought it was funny because she has done nothing since we seperated in Oct. 10 trying to replace me, going from guy to guy. Who knows what number this will make. The last guy i knew about (Sept. 11) was from a city an hour away and he was the best thing that ever happened to her....REALLY!!!

BUT I think it's also sad because of what she is showing our daughter and because she is so blind to see how she can't make any relationship work without working on herself. I guess when your ex's are always the reason the relationships don't work, why fix yourself....

And to be perfectly honest, I don't care. That's the path she has chosen to take so more power to her!!!

By the way, I told this friend to not share anymore info about my ex to me...


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Glad you can finally see the humor/irony in these things now. My estranged husband has basically taken the same path (according to my grown children). Apparently it's been a regular carousel at his place. Some of his women are just plan nuts. The latest one was so crazy and trashy that my daughters quit going to see their dad. But, nonetheless, some of the stories are entertaining.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

marksaysay said:


> By the way, I told this friend to not share anymore info about my ex to me...


The only part that matters.


You need to stop enjoying her sufferings rather enjoy your OWN life.


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't think I'm enjoying or gloating about her misfortunes AND I didn't ask for that info. I think there does come a time, though, where one sits back and evaluates things. 

Do I think she made a good decision? No! But I wonder if she still does....

As far as enjoying my life, I AM and she's not a part of it!!!


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

By the way, I don't actually consider this a misfortune. I consider it the consequences of making a bad decision. 

The grass ain't greener.....


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Did you go NC with her enabling mother too? The last I heard, you still went to the same church as her and she was trying to demonize you to everyone.


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

lordmayhem said:


> Did you go NC with her enabling mother too? The last I heard, you still went to the same church as her and she was trying to demonize you to everyone.


YES!!!!


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

So this makes 2 weeks in a row that I've encountered my wxw on a night out. This time i didn't realize she was in the same establishment (it was packed) until a mutual friend told me they saw her. I REALLY DIDN'T CARE!!!

I stayed and did what I'd planned to do, have a good time, and i did. I shot the breeze with some guys, drank a couple of beers, danced, and simply enjoyed myself. I did pass wxw a few times throughout the night but, again I didn't care. Not once did I ever make eye contact with her.

At one point, i stepped out to catch some air and passed her with some overweight guy. I didn't care. I actually laughed because I'm a former college/pro baseball player who has maintained my physique over the years. The guy she was with, if he's her latest prospect, didn't seem much like an upgrade....oh well.

Last time, I wished I'd had a girl on my arm. This time I was glad I was alone. I had a good time all by myself and I'm SURE she saw it.


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Marksaysay, all you were doing was logging on to the interactive route map of the Karma Bus and seeing where it was stopping at. There really is no harm in that!


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

Her pursuit for my replacement after our 11 marriage seems to be continuing still after 18 months. Dating websites, facebook, clubs, and bars...she's still looking. But we all know she'll find that green grass, don't we?

My search hasn't really yet begun. It is by choice and I'm totally okay with it!!!


----------

